# Lubing my 4x4 Eastsheen = nothing but problems



## jonny guitar (Jun 17, 2008)

I had a perfectly good cube, 4 months old and has never had a lockup or anything of note until today. I just couldn't resist lubing it on the advice of many people on here and it just suuuuuucks!

Literally within seconds had my first of a bunch of lock ups which would take a few minutes of fiddling with sides until I could turn again. Now I have a cube that is in a hundred peices.....I really wish I had never done it. Wish I hadn't put new stickers on last week too come to think of it.

I am now firmly in the never lube a eastsheen camp from now on. 

On a side note, big cubes are really #@$#%#$%'ing off; love doing them but the hassles and broken parts are really taking the fun out of it.


*EDIT: Upon closer inspection last night, I came to find a couple of parts that had fused together which obviously caused the lock up problems so I blame the Jigaloo!!
*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2008)

That's why I'm really curious what kind of lube Erik uses; I suspect that only certain kinds of lube work well on Eastsheens.

I can say that cubelube works okay on Eastsheens, but really doesn't make a particularly big difference, at least in my experience.

I'm afraid to try anything else, since I don't know what lubes are good and what ones are bad. Eastsheens are way too expensive to take chances with!


----------



## jonny guitar (Jun 17, 2008)

The fact that it happened so quickly leads me to believe that any lube would of caused the internal lockups but I too am curious how they make it work. Just looked up the assemly method for it  I will do it once just because it looks like a puzzle in itself but I am gonna clean all traces of lube off the cube before the effort.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2008)

One of my Eastsheen 4x4x4s is in pretty bad shape (the other 2 are really nice!), and I've had it apart a bunch of times. It's not that bad to put together once you get used to it. The biggest problem is the little piece between the edges flips around while you're assembling it and it's hard to realize what went wrong. Then your cube locks up and won't turn, and it's hard to tell why.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> One of my Eastsheen 4x4x4s is in pretty bad shape (the other 2 are really nice!), and I've had it apart a bunch of times. It's not that bad to put together once you get used to it. The biggest problem is the little piece between the edges flips around while you're assembling it and it's hard to realize what went wrong. Then your cube locks up and won't turn, and it's hard to tell why.



The solution to that is easy. Take out a corner, put that and the 2 edges in at the same time and make sure it's right. Loosen the center cap. Pop in the corner. I had to reassemble the LL twice. This is the best solution I've found.


----------



## cmv0116 (Jun 17, 2008)

hmm sometimes that happens to me. The solution is to let the silicone dry out for a few days. After leaving it alone for a little while, it is better than ever.


----------



## jonny guitar (Jun 17, 2008)

> hmm sometimes that happens to me. The solution is to let the silicone dry out for a few days. After leaving it alone for a little while, it is better than ever.



This was my initial plan but alas it happened to fast.



> It's not that bad to put together once you get used to it. The biggest problem is the little piece between the edges flips around while you're assembling it and it's hard to realize what went wrong. Then your cube locks up and won't turn, and it's hard to tell why............
> 
> The solution to that is easy. Take out a corner, put that and the 2 edges in at the same time and make sure it's right. Loosen the center cap. Pop in the corner. I had to reassemble the LL twice.




Thanks for the tips... I will watch out for this.

Guess I better attempt on a limited caffeine day.


----------



## blah (Jun 17, 2008)

I lubed my Eastsheens with Prestone Silicone Lube, both 4x4 and 5x5, and they're turning better than without the lube, just like any other cube would. Forgive my ignorance, but this is the first time I'm hearing something like a lube causing a cube to lockup. Has this also happened to anyone else before? My 4x4's been lubed for almost a month now and so far it's given me record times...


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 18, 2008)

i lock up my eastsheens and (no disassembly) lube it with Mr Mckenic which is pure liquid so no squeaky sounds.

3 in 1 ( or other dry lube)need to lay out to dry,and spraying it onto ur cube without disassembly would just spoil it.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jun 18, 2008)

Lube for me works good on ES when I first get them, but after I've worked them in for a couple months, the lube makes them so loose they just fall apart. Which is what happened with my first ES 5x5. I've never had a problem where they lock up after lubing though..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2008)

SkateTracker said:


> Lube for me works good on ES when I first get them, but after I've worked them in for a couple months, the lube makes them so loose they just fall apart. Which is what happened with my first ES 5x5. I've never had a problem where they lock up after lubing though..



You can fix the problem with your ES 5x5x5 (I hope you haven't thrown it away):
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?p=29885#post29885

I'll keep posting this as often as I need to - Kenneth has saved quite a few 5x5x5 Eastsheens with this advice. Note that it takes less than 30 minutes to repair the entire cube, and it will be almost like new when you're finished with it.


----------



## jonny guitar (Jun 18, 2008)

*Jigaloo'd I was*

Upon closer inspection last night, I came to find a couple of parts that had fused together which obviously caused the lock up problems.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2008)

jonny guitar said:


> Upon closer inspection last night, I came to find a couple of parts that had fused together which obviously caused the lock up problems.



Wow, that's very disturbing.


----------



## jonny guitar (Jun 18, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> jonny guitar said:
> 
> 
> > Upon closer inspection last night, I came to find a couple of parts that had fused together which obviously caused the lock up problems.
> ...



....and unexpected too. I use Jig on my 3x3's and have not had any real problems with it other than slight pitting where big pool are left for long periods. I really wish CRC was available in Canada.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jun 18, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> SkateTracker said:
> 
> 
> > Lube for me works good on ES when I first get them, but after I've worked them in for a couple months, the lube makes them so loose they just fall apart. Which is what happened with my first ES 5x5. I've never had a problem where they lock up after lubing though..
> ...



Thanks, I'll try that, I haven't thrown it away (I don't think I've ever thrown a cube away, I'm a pack rat, haha) but it's missing a piece due to me popping it and putting it back together so many times, so it's pretty much gone unless I find that piece or buy another. My current ES is starting to get loose on me though, so that'll be a big help, thanks.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 12, 2008)

I just got my ES 5x5 today, so is it safe to lube?

I have CRC, Jig-a-loo, and I think the syringe too.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 12, 2008)

hdskull said:


> I just got my ES 5x5 today, so is it safe to lube?
> 
> I have CRC, Jig-a-loo, and I think the syringe too.



i dont think you'll have any problems if you lube it, but it seems unnecessary to lube them, i lubed mine and it didn't do a thing, haha


----------



## Crzyazn (Aug 12, 2008)

If you're lubing an eastsheen, you're getting a little to greedy for speed


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 12, 2008)

Crzyazn said:


> If you're lubing an eastsheen, you're getting a little to greedy for speed



You can never get too greedy for speed...(really, why would you want it to turn slower?)

I actually use Pam to lube my ES 4x4 and it works great. Lubing ES's make a HUGE difference. Without lube its almost impossible to cut corners. My 4x4 can cut corners very nicely.

As for ES 5x5, I use CRC. Lubing it also makes a huge difference. I do recommend V-5 a lot though. It turns amazingly.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 12, 2008)

hdskull said:


> I just got my ES 5x5 today, so is it safe to lube?
> 
> I have CRC, Jig-a-loo, and I think the syringe too.



use CRC for sure. thats what i used on mine, and its fantastic(or rather it _was_, now it needs to be "saved" with the method mike posted, since its old.)


----------



## hdskull (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys.

Patrick, what's Pam ?
I'll buy a v5 when I have the money, lol.


----------



## shelley (Aug 12, 2008)

I lubed both my ES 4x4 and 5x5 with SNAP silicone spray. They didn't turn that well out of the box (the 5x5 was a brick), but now they're quite nice.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 12, 2008)

I lubed mine yesterday and they're great!


----------



## Flame838 (Aug 12, 2008)

I lubed mine with CRC and they're better than before.


----------



## Carson (Aug 12, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Patrick, what's Pam ?


----------

